# Those Stupid Feeder Fish



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello. Today I purchased some gold fish feeders, as I was going to grow them out over the winter, and put them in my koi pond. I was going to put them in a 10 gallon for now, and then later a 30, and by then the koi pond. Well, I set them down, and walked away. When I came back, I saw my 10 little gold fish, swimming in my piranha tank. I keep all my fish in my room, so when my brother saw them, he thought they were for the piranhas to eat, and put them in the tank. I quickly grabbed them all up with my net, and put them in a 10 gallon, until my 30 is ready. As watching my fish swim, I found some spots. Then more spots. Then I found out that all my goldfish had the ick. I have a small Pleco in my tank, and I am worried for him and my piranhas. My piranha tank is brackish, so I think the salt will help kill it, plus I gave them some Ick Away. Will this do for them,or will they be getting it? I am really worried for them. Also, sorry it is off topic, but will my Pleco be ok? I put salt in it, and Ick Away, so will that help him? 
Thanks.
Rick


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Feeder goldfish aren't koi.your tank shouldn't be brackish.


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

I know, but from what I have read, the comets get pretty big, so I was going to try them in our pond.
Rick


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Why is your piranha tank brackish?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh they can get big, not koi big though. Why is piranha tank brackish?? Too much salt IMO.


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

I just call it brackish. When I bought it, the lady told me to put 3 Tablespoons of salt in the water. Is that right? Sorry this is kinda gettin off topic, but I just want to make sure.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I wouldn't worry unless your P is showing signs of infection. Either ways, good luck!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

3 tbls for 10gal tank is too much IMO.


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh no, that is just the piranha tank. only about 2 teaspoons in the 10, just to help kill anything they may have gotten (ick) at the store. When I got the 55 the lady said about 2-3 Tbl spoons per 10 gallons, so I figured it out and that equals to about a cup, so I put that in. 
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

That is way to much salt. I never put salt in any of my tanks. If they starring to show signes of ick just bump the temp up to 86 and the will kill the ick. Slowly raise the temp and slowly lower it. Also piranhas are very sensitive to ick medicines so if you are going to use it just use half of what they recommend to use. But you fish will be fine and I would cut back on the salt.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

When there's little kids in the house I think it's a good idea to implement a "Hands off" rule when it comes to aquariums, especially piranha tanks.


----------

